# Coffee infused wine



## Trumpet32 (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone made a coffee bean infused wine? I have a gallon of Norton that I would like to experiment with. I have just pressed the grapes and I am not putting this gallon through MLF. Any recipes?


----------

